# Breakfast Fatty



## zdavis90 (May 27, 2018)

Breakfast fatty I did a couple weeks back. Soft boiled egg and hash browns wrapped in spicy breakfast sausage and bacon. Smoked with hickory until done. It was AWESOME!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 27, 2018)

And I had a bowl of grits for breakfast!
You guys are just eating too good!
It looks delicious!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (May 27, 2018)

That looks great Z nice combo, but how did you peel a soft boiled egg?

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## zdavis90 (May 27, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> That looks great Z nice combo, but how did you peel a soft boiled egg?
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris


The white was hard but the yolk was still a soft so I just (carefully) peeled it like a hard-boiled .


----------



## Smoke23 (May 27, 2018)

Looks great!


----------

